# Small Metal Wheels



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought a set on ebay not knowing that when it said small it meant they are almost half the diameter.
What are these used for?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You might want to elaborate with some pics, descriptions, etc.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Small wheels could be used for MOW equipment or Hi-railers.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

These are what I bought.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180893173788?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the package clearly says 24.5mm, which makes them about an inch in diameter. that would most likely be for rolling stock, or perhaps the leading or trailing trucks on steamers.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

I get the fact that I didn't know the difference.

I just don't know what the reason for smaller wheels are. 
So really I don't think I will have any use for these what so ever.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the wheels are 21.75 inches approx. scale size.
So Mow, Hi railer or maybe steamer front or trailing truck, but I wouldn't thing freight truck wheels the smallest they go is 28" normally!


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess at this point I will just try and resell them.

Lesson learned.


----------



## annieshalt (Mar 24, 2011)

you can use them on out of scale wagons, to alter height. i do this with newquida rolling stock.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Since I can't really use them I am just re-listing them online.

Thanks for all of your responses.

Another lesson learned.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lilskul said:


> Since I can't really use them I am just re-listing them online.
> 
> Thanks for all of your responses.
> 
> Another lesson learned.


He is selling them at a buy it now for $17.58 Did you spend $10.something?

He sold 3 at that price, list them for $15 if you got them for $10 and then your ahead.

Unless you bought them for $17.58 then your back to sqaure one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed,

$10.59 + $5.55 shipping is $16.14, so to break even he has to get at least that.


----------

